# Attaching cuffs so they don't slip



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I made up a couple sets of tubes to shoot 100 feet with ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!! MJ. One side keeps slipping. My question is, does anyone scuff the tube so it doesn't slip?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I made up a couple sets of tubes to shoot 100 feet with ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!! MJ. One side keeps slipping. My question is, does anyone scuff the tube so it doesn't slip?

I have been shooting cuffs the last few days and have seen no signs of slippage.

I'm using 1745 pseudo loops and 1745 cuffs that are cut 5/8 long. I use the cuffs at the the pouch area and the pseudo tube area, no problem so far. Active length is ~9.5, 4 inches on the loop area and the rest is single. My draw is 36-38 inches.

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I still tie a constrictor knot over the cuff...with cotton chrochee #3 thread or use a latex strip of balloon wrapped tight & tied.Hey no more slippage...AKAOldmiser

PS you remember my tutuorial..how oldmiser make loop tubes....using balloons as a wrap....no slippage

My draw is 34" so a persudo set up~ is... 2 1/2 " loop...5" straight to pouch...I can pull that back to 40"

but using Tex's Latex tubing....in a semi butterfly.....


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I use 1745 with 2040 cuffs. I tie with either rubber from rubber bands, the cheaper way, or with TBG strips, the better way. I have no problems.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks, I will give it a try


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

In reference to the rubber bands I should have said that I use #32 rubber bands.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Tying tubes today I decieded to put a mirror under the DRiley tying jig. Once in awhile when I tighten the knot it slips off the cuff. I use para cord, which is sometimes twisted, which makes it difficult to tie with my chubby fingers. I have put the cord in water which does help. Anyway here is a picture in case Charles is reading this(-:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Going to cuff a pseudo tube set up tomorrow ..... Kent 1/8ID x 1/16W x 1/4OD ..... about 9.5 pouch to fork length it should be. This is the heaviest tube material I will ever use for sure, hope it performs. Will be shooting my egg, hole less sinkers that weigh in at 112gr.

Will use 5/8" of the same material for cuff's, I hope it works OK

Has anyone used this tubing, It may have been what Tex had at one time for his heavy stuff ?, but I'm not sure. If anyone knows please chime in.

wll


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

I have not experienced any slippage with light pulling tubes when using the pseudo taper system. However, I have had slippage when using heaver pulling tubes. My solution was to apply a small strip of double sided tape between the tubes before tying. So far, with only limited experimenting, it has worked.

Jack


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks King Cat, good to hear from you. I hear you folks are getting some snow. Brrrrrrrr!!!! We are expecting snow later on this week


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

King Cat said:


> I have not experienced any slippage with light pulling tubes when using the pseudo taper system. However, I have had slippage when using heaver pulling tubes. My solution was to apply a small strip of double sided tape between the tubes before tying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Here is a link from a bit back. Hope it helps.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31466-how-i-tie-pseudo-tapers/#entry419250


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> King Cat said:
> 
> 
> > I have not experienced any slippage with light pulling tubes when using the pseudo taper system. However, I have had slippage when using heaver pulling tubes. My solution was to apply a small strip of double sided tape between the tubes before tying.
> ...


Very nice tutorial ...I'm going out today and get some dog nail clippers ....great idea for a clean cut on tubes ;- )

wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks SS slinger, appreciate your advice.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Right, I'l give my input.

I do a extremely simple and easy to do method, It involves some cotton/butchers string, The same tubing i use for the set, pliers and one C clamp.

For the taper, I do one regular knot on stretched rubber to hold it in, And put a 8mmish bit of tubing the same size as the tube i use on it.

Then I go ahead and do a constrictor knot next to that, and then put another bit of tubing over.

I finish it off by putting a bit of theraband tube over it all.

This works for me, But if it still slips for you, I'd reccomend checking your tubes if they have a powder type coating, If so use rubbing alcohol to remove.


----------

